# 1993 king of the road marquis 5th wh.dry camping



## mandymuffin (Mar 4, 2007)

we purchaced a bigger camper .previously "airstream"and a host of others,  had an outside filler cap to fill the potable water. i cannot figure out a method provided by king. i have some ideas? question: can i use a 12v bilge pump to pumppotable water into the potable tank using the tanks own drain line which has a shut-off at the end of the external drain line. can anyone give us any help on dry camping with this camper as well as a second question how many watts do i need to just keep the batteries up on an extended stay.i dont want to do a lot of cranking to lift the jacks or retract the slide  :8ball:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: 1993 king of the road marquis 5th wh.dry camping

I must be misreading something. As I understand it you have no fill for the water tank  .  Does it only fill from the shore water valve? :question:  Yes you could fill from the drain or tank overflow but you would have to vent somewhere.  Guess you could leave a faucet on.  You would have to figure how many watts you will be using before you could guess on keeping the batteries charged JMO and probably wrong :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: 1993 king of the road marquis 5th wh.dry camping

It sounds as if you have an external filler port.  To fill the tank, you would open the door, unscrew the cap, and use a hose to fill the tank through the filler port.  Generally this is a pain with a regular hose, but Camping World has a nozzel which goes on the end of the hose and makes it easy to fill.  Pay the extra buck or 2 for the one with the shut off valve.

If you DON'T have an external filler port, then there will be a valve near where you hook the unit up to water which will either provide water to the RV systems, or fill the tank.  Simply switch the valve to the 'fill' position until you are at your desired level then switch it back to 'normal'.

I would avoid pumping water into the drain; I suspect it would not be very satisfactory.  

When you say 'extended stay', will you be using the trailer, or are we talking storage here?  Makes a big differance.  What are you thinking of as a source of your 'watts'?  Solar panels?


----------



## kotr (Mar 15, 2007)

Re: 1993 king of the road marquis 5th wh.dry camping

I have a 98 King and it came with instruction on the water system. Hook up the city water and turn the valve from the city water line to allow it to fill the holding tank. when the tank is full it will run out the vents in the bottom or monitor the level gauge. You can also hook a hose to the faucet by the pump and turn the valve to pump from the faucet instead of the holding tank to fill the holding tank from a container. If you need I can send you a copy of my instruction sheet.


----------



## hertig (Mar 16, 2007)

Re: 1993 king of the road marquis 5th wh.dry camping

My coach has the same filling instructions.  Only trouble is, it does NOT overflow through any vents.  I kept filling and filling until I noticed that the sewage tanks which were on top of the water tank were raised up a few inches.  Now I watch the guage when I fill, and shut if off when it says full.


----------

